# Vanceboro, NC (way East of I-95) MECA show?



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

I stumbled upon this:
Untitled Album | Facebook

It says certified judges in 'association' with MECA but it does not show up on the MECA calendar.
I emailed the contact info and will post back when I hear from them.


----------



## spl152db (Dec 20, 2007)

its a shop wanting to do an event it looks like. 

Retail Members

the $100 event. I could be way off on this, but thats what it looks like.


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

spl152db said:


> its a shop wanting to do an event it looks like.
> 
> Retail Members
> 
> the $100 event. I could be way off on this, but thats what it looks like.


Thanks. I'm not interested in points but I would like some feedback on my sound so this is perfect.
Plus there has never been a closer show to my house.


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

Hmm, let us know if you hear back.


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

Ok, I heard back from the owner/promoter. This show will not be a MECA sanctioned event.
The owner is a MECA certified judge and wants to host another sanctioned show this year. He suggested following his 2 Facebook pages to keep up to date.


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

I went to this. It was a little dead....to say the least. The owner was a super cool guy. There were a few guys from MCAS Cherry Point and an older couple with his/hers corvettes that could not have been more out of place. Yep, that was all of us.
I ended up winning the SQ portion of this....against no one else  Yes, I got a "participation" certificate. But it's mine and I earned it. rofl

I let everyone that wanted to listen to my car and they were all impressed. 1 guy just sat there for 20 mins with his jaw on the ground while I ran through my music selection. I think he was most impressed with what T/A can do.

I think there will be a real MECA show in Havelock NC July/August so be on the lookout.


----------

